# The keyhole firepit comes to life.......



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2013)

for the first time this year!!  We usually cook once every two or three weeks on the keyhole pit during the winter, but the fireplace/living room project has kept that from happening.  So I said to my wife this morning "It's on this evening!"
Got a fire going, with some white oak and ash....






Picked up some nice NY strips at our local grocery store this evening.  Pounded some Montreal Steak Seasoning on them, and a little garlic powder.   Wrapped up some 'taters in foil and out to the back yard we go...




'Taters in the coals first.....




steaks on after the taters get cooking.  Put on some nice, wet (frozen, actually) applewood slivers and some white oak slivers.....man the smell was heavenly!






Even broke out the 'fine redneck china'.........





good to have some REAL smoked steak in the dead of winter.  You can't buy a steak like that.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 18, 2013)

Sweet.  Nice set up Scotty. You are making me hungry!  Looks like your grass is still pretty green there.  I noticed that in Ephrata when I was there last Wed and Thurs.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Sweet. Nice set up Scotty. You are making me hungry! Looks like your grass is still pretty green there. I noticed that in Ephrata when I was there last Wed and Thurs.


yeah it's frozen solid though, Chief.....
How'd your trip go?  I was watching for a plane going over the house to 'tip' the wings....didn't see it, though..


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 18, 2013)

Trip went well.  A little snow Thursday but didn't affect our flight out.  The new ladder truck is pretty awesome and I am excited to get it here.  It should be here around the first of March.  Here is a sneak peak of it at the American LaFrance plant in Ephrata.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Trip went well. A little snow Thursday but didn't affect our flight out. The new ladder truck is pretty awesome and I am excited to get it here. It should be here around the first of March. Here is a sneak peak of it at the American LaFrance plant in Ephrata.
> View attachment 94212
> View attachment 94213


That is a beauty, Chief!  They make a good firetruck.....


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 18, 2013)

Mmmmmm..... Looking good Scotty. 

Gotta say, I am a lil jealous.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks real good.  I haven't had a good steak in quite a while.  I am so looking forward to the nice weather.


Nice rig Chief.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 19, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Trip went well. A little snow Thursday but didn't affect our flight out. The new ladder truck is pretty awesome and I am excited to get it here. It should be here around the first of March. Here is a sneak peak of it at the American LaFrance plant in Ephrata.
> View attachment 94212
> View attachment 94213


 

not to derail the thread but I would of liked to see you buy a Grumman fire truck................. any specific reasons you did not buy one??


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 19, 2013)

S.O., the meal looks great, you just gave me a very good idea for our outside fireplace for Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 19, 2013)

C'mon Scotty!  What gives??  Central Pa. and your yard doesn't have anything in it that would resemble winter?  Just not right.  Gonna be May around these parts before our yards look like that.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that we're all hungry..........


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks delicious brother!!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 19, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Looks delicious brother!!


It is!  I'm eating some leftovers as I type this!!


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 19, 2013)

ironpony said:


> not to derail the thread but I would of liked to see you buy a Grumman fire truck................. any specific reasons you did not buy one??


I will PM you.


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> for the first time this year!! We usually cook once every two or three weeks on the keyhole pit during the winter, but the fireplace/living room project has kept that from happening. So I said to my wife this morning "It's on this evening!"
> Got a fire going, with some white oak and ash....
> 
> View attachment 94201
> ...


 

That is a great set up.  Building one in the spring!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice cooking Scotty. Nice truck your City has there Chief. Is Tuscola a City? Town? Village?


----------



## save$ (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty, get yourself a trash bucket full of seaweed, some lobstah, steamers, taders,  ears of corn.  Mound up you coals, layer the seaweed, taders, more seaweed, steamers, lobstah, more seaweed,  wet canvas tarp.  Let it bake.  Make some corn bread, melt some real butter,  beverages of your choice.  Then prepare yourself for a feast.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 22, 2013)

Gripptide said:


> That is a great set up.  Building one in the spring!


Gripp, I have a thread on here somewhere that shows how we did ours....
its the best Firepit I've ever built in terms of cooking.......type keyhole firepit in the search box and you can find that thread....


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Gripp, I have a thread on here somewhere that shows how we did ours....
> its the best Firepit I've ever built in terms of cooking.......type keyhole firepit in the search box and you can find that thread....


 
Will do.  Thanks.


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty - did a bunch of searches and cannot find it.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 22, 2013)

Gripptide said:


> Scotty - did a bunch of searches and cannot find it.



Did you search "All Forums"? 

The "Keyhole" is a staple here at Hearth. At least 4 or 5 people made one last year, after seeing Scottys.  

They are the Chit!! 

Here is a pic of mine (when new) 

Forum member Stax made a SWEET ONE! Scottys, mine, and Stax are all here somewhere?


----------



## ScotO (Feb 22, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-best-things-about-burning-outside-in-the-summer.86946/

https://www.hearth.com/talk/posts/1132489/


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 22, 2013)

Good find Scotty! Mine wasn't even labeled "Keyhole". I put mine in with my Swedish candle burn. 

Here is my build (couldn't find Stax??)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/swedish-candle.87401/


----------



## n3pro (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm late seeing this post but most importantly I seem to have missed my invitation!  Sharing is caring and being the caring guy you are you ought to be sharing that steak and beautiful fire pit.


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 23, 2013)

Great idea, I may build one this spring. I can see a couple chickens spit roasting over a nice bed of coals..... Can't wait for warmer weather!


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 27, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Great idea, I may build one this spring. I can see a couple chickens spit roasting over a nice bed of coals..... Can't wait for warmer weather!


 
How about you get your wood out of my yard by spring so my yard is not a mess!!


----------



## tbuff (Feb 27, 2013)

Gripptide said:


> How about you get your wood out of my yard by spring so my yard is not a mess!!


 
As part of the original agreement as it relates to the "Wood Hoarders Proclamation of 1816."

Chapter 9, subtitle 64 section A reads " _All hoarders which whom engage in the hoarding act with a partner shall evenly distribute all wood amongst involved parties. The hoarder with less overall burning time shall be responsible for storage of said hoarded wood, splitting of hoarded wood, transporting of hoarded wood, stacking of hoarded wood and providing a solid flow of non-light brew of senior partners choice._"


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 27, 2013)

tbuff said:


> As part of the original agreement as it relates to the "Wood Hoarders Proclamation of 1816."
> 
> Chapter 9, subtitle 64 section A reads " _All hoarders......... and providing a solid flow of non-light brew of senior partners choice._"



Non-light, you nailed it


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 9, 2013)

here is mine need to see if my see if I can get this posted. been having  pic/post problems


----------



## ScotO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> here is mine need to see if my see if I can get this posted. been having pic/post problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha got cooking in the dutch oven??


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 9, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> here is mine need to see if my see if I can get this posted. been having  pic/post problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pit... Whatcha Cookin??


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 9, 2013)

Fresh Greenbeans ,potatoes  Bacon,onions


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a welder and some 1/4" plate... this is inspiring me


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 20, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have a welder and some 1/4" plate... this is inspiring me




I guess you could use the horns for pot hangers LOL


----------



## save$ (Mar 20, 2013)

that must be one of a kind, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 21, 2013)

I


Adios Pantalones said:


> I have a welder and some 1/4" plate... this is inspiring me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ironpony (Mar 21, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Did you search "All Forums"?
> 
> The "Keyhole" is a staple here at Hearth. At least 4 or 5 people made one last year, after seeing Scottys.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukem (Mar 21, 2013)

Dex,

Are those firebrick on the "wall' of you narrow area, or just regular paver type brick?  Are the pavers on the floor holding up OK to the heat?


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 21, 2013)

We thought about the firepit (they are nice) but for our property the big old fireplace looks better, it also fits our needs better for burning some of the old rotten pine.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 21, 2013)

lukem said:


> Dex,
> 
> Are those firebrick on the "wall' of you narrow area, or just regular paver type brick?  Are the pavers on the floor holding up OK to the heat?



Those are actual Firebrick in the cooking area. 

As for the pavers, they were free and so far, none have cracked. Its got some standing water in it now, but if I get a chance today, I will try and get a pic.


----------

